# Όλοι απ' το ίδιο τσουβάλι



## Costas (Jan 13, 2009)

Οι experts on the Israeli-Palestinian issue που διεκδικούν μια θέση συμβούλου γύρω από τη Χίλαρυ είναι _όλοι_ Εβραίοι, σύμφωνα με τη New York Times, η οποία το αναφέρει σε άρθρο της χωρίς κανένα συνοδευτικό σχόλιο:


> People who know Mrs. Clinton say she is eager to recruit a fresh face to handle the Arab-Israeli issue, perhaps reaching beyond the circle of Middle East stalwarts. Still, in the debates playing out on cable talk shows and in opinion columns, the discussion keeps coming back to members of this group, all of whom are Jewish and have collectively worked for 5 presidents and 10 secretaries of state.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 13, 2009)

Costas said:


> σύμφωνα με τη New York Times,


ιδιοκτησίας της οικογένειας Sulzberger.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 13, 2009)

Costas said:


> ...η οποία το αναφέρει σε άρθρο της χωρίς κανένα συνοδευτικό σχόλιο:



Ίσως να πρέπει να της ζητήσουμε να εξηγήσει την άποψή της... :) :) :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2009)

> US Secretary of State-designate Hillary Clinton said in her Senate confirmation hearing on Tuesday that the Obama administration would make "every effort" to forge Israeli-Palestinian peace.
> 
> "The president-elect and I understand and are deeply sympathetic to Israel's desire to defend itself under the current conditions, and to be free of shelling by Hamas rockets," she said.
> "However, we have also been reminded of the tragic humanitarian costs of conflict in the Middle East and pained by the suffering of Palestinian and Israeli civilians."


(BBC)

Πολύ μ' αρέσει αυτό το "also have been reminded". Oύτε η Ισραηλινή ΥΠΕΞ να ήταν,


----------



## anef (Jan 16, 2009)

Αυτή η ελπίδα της ανθρωπότητας, που τώρα προετοιμάζεται πυρετωδώς για τη φιέστα ενθρόνισής του, αυτός ο δεινός ρήτορας, ο Ομπάμα, θ' ανοίξει καμιά φορά το στοματάκι του να αρθρώσει καμιά κουβέντα για τη σφαγή στην Παλαιστίνη, ή ζητάμε πολλά;


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 16, 2009)

anef said:


> Αυτή η ελπίδα της ανθρωπότητας, που τώρα προετοιμάζεται πυρετωδώς για τη φιέστα ενθρόνισής του, αυτός ο δεινός ρήτορας, ο Ομπάμα, θ' ανοίξει καμιά φορά το στοματάκι του να αρθρώσει καμιά κουβέντα για τη σφαγή στην Παλαιστίνη, ή ζητάμε πολλά;




Ρίψατε το κέρμα στη σχισμή και αναμείνατε 1 λεπτό. Εάν ο Πλανητάρχης δεν αρχίσει να ομιλεί, κλωτσήστε τον διακριτικά στη βουβωνική χώρα ώστε να σας επιστραφεί το κέρμα.


----------



## curry (Jan 16, 2009)

Μα τι λέτε, αφού είπε ο άνθρωπος ότι δεν γίνεται να έχει η χώρα του δύο φωνές, γι' αυτό είπε να αφήσει τον Μπους να κακαρίζει... από τις 21 και μετά, άντε να δούμε με ποιο ζώο/ πτηνό/ κλπ θα τον συγκρίνουμε...


----------

